

Custom UI Controls for iOS and Mac OS X - alpb
http://www.cocoacontrols.com/

======
aaronbrethorst
I'm the creator of the site. I'm not sure why this is showing up on here right
now, but I'm certainly not complaining!

Please let me know if you have any questions, I'll check back on the thread
throughout the day.

~~~
fieldforceapp
You're doing good stuff, although sometimes we have trouble keeping up with
the demands from developers; any thoughts on adding "monetization" links?
(Guess we could do this in our GitHub readme too...)

By the way, how are you determining license type? What exactly are you
scraping on GitHub to determine this?
[http://www.cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/openspri...](http://www.cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/openspringboard)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Thanks!

Can you be more specific about monetization links? What form would you like to
see this take? We do offer the ability to commercially license your controls
via our site (e.g. you could dual-license your control and offer commercial
support for a fee).

License type: totally 100% manual right now. When the repo is first added to
Cocoa Controls, a field is filled out for specifying which licenses the
control is made available under. This information may get out of date as time
passes (I've seen many instances where a developer changes from GPL -> MIT or
Apache 2.0, e.g.).

I actually asked GitHub to make license a first class piece of repository
metadata a few weeks ago, but no clue when or if this will ever be added.

~~~
fieldforceapp
> Can you be more specific about monetization links?

I don't mean to confuse this with a license type... we get about a 30
referrals a week from your site (nice traffic for a control!) and just
wondering if we can direct them somehow to try the app which actually uses the
control. Does Apple have an app store affiliate program? Maybe you can
leverage that somehow?

> When the repo is first added to Cocoa Controls, a field is filled out for
> specifying which licenses the control is made available under

Can this be updated, manually?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Ah, I see what you're saying. Let me think about that a little more, and see
if we can figure something out. I'm looking at letting control authors edit
their controls without ever having to go through me (I'm planning on setting
up an audit log to prevent spam), and I think that—as part of this—I might
allow sanitized HTML in the description field for a control. So, that way
you'd be able to point people to your website.

> Can this be updated, manually?

By me, yes. By you, not yet. Shoot me an email (it's in my profile), and let
me know what you want changed.

------
tumultco
Fantastic site! It'd be great if there was more metadata ahead of time to such
as:

\- Memory management model (ARC, GC, or refcount)

\- Min/Max OS X version or SDK

\- If it is sandboxable

It'd also be fun to see a list of projects which use the controls.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Great suggestions, thanks!

------
lordmatty
Great resource, but we've always found the issue with these to be the level of
polish expected on iOS.

On occasion you spend as much time customizing these controls to fit with your
UX/UI as you do building it from scratch.

As an added benefit, building from scratch gives you a clean room
implementation.

------
SoftwareMaven
This is great. I like the search-by-license, but there needs to be more
categorization for browsing. Where I don't have a designer on staff for my
projects, I will often find myself browsing for a component that can "fit in".
Paging through 50 pages is too much, though.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Totally agree. I've been meaning to do this, but I haven't quite found the
time yet. Good to know it would be helpful; I'll make sure it's properly
prioritized.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
No worries. Thanks for putting this out there!

------
jamesu
Back in the late 90's / early 00's custom components in Delphi were a big
thing. I recall there were quite a few sites dedicated to listing all the
latest and greatest components.

It's great to see something similar specifically dedicated to Cocoa/UIKit
controls.

------
alpb
I submitted this but I'm pretty sure there are similar websites out there. If
anyone knows one please comment here.

~~~
adambenayoun
There's also the objective-c category over at Binpress -
<http://www.binpress.com/browse/objective-c>

Disclaimer: I'm one of the founders

------
nicholassmith
Good resource, and the upside is if they're licensed well and missing polish
then the community gets better.

------
kposehn
At first glance, this looks like a great way to find those controls instead of
making them myself.

Definitely going to use some of these on a current project :)

------
vicg
Great resource. Thank you! Does anybody knows a similar resource for Android
controls?

------
jarcoal
Excellent idea. This beats my mile-long Github watch list.

------
Tonester
Awesome resource

